# Where you sit on the sidelines.....



## timbuck (Feb 6, 2017)

Is there a specific personality type that likes to sit within the opposing sideline?
Two instances this past weekend.
1.  Mom with a camera sitting with our parents  (Our team was on the west end of the field. Other team on the east).  I didn't recognize her, so I asked which kid on our team was hers.  She said "it's the keeper on the other team."  I thought it was interesting that she'd want to be sitting around us.  She was pleasant and calm.  So were our parents (I think).  I don't recall if she switched sides at halftime to be able to see her daughter in goal better.

2.  Husband and wife mixed in with our sideline.  It was obvious they were with the other team due to their constant yelling/cheering opposite of what our parents were doing.  Overheard them say "I dont recognize anyone of our parents.  We're on the wrong half of the field."  They didn't move.  I think their kid was playing forward/winger and they wanted to get closer to their daughter.  I don't mind a vocal parent, but to cheer for your team when scoring a goal while sitting within the other team is weird at best and rude at worst.  They moved back to their sideline at halftime.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 6, 2017)

Get ready for the older ages.  I personally don't care as long as all involved are well behaved which usually is the case (especially at showcases because everyone knows the college coaches are watching and may be sitting near them).


----------



## bababooey (Feb 6, 2017)

I think it is rude for parents from the opposing team to sit around the parents from the other team (except at midfield). When my dd's team was at Surf Thanksgiving a few months back, we had multiple dads (seems to be dads more often than moms) move from their side of the field to our side of the field (which was their attacking end) after halftime. Very awkward when their dads were constantly arguing with the referee on calls that went against their team. Thankfully no confrontations between our parents and theirs, but it was very "tense".

All that said, the most rude thing parents can do is stay on the sideline after a game waiting for their player to finish with the after game talk with the coach. This is especially annoying when you are at a tournament and the next game is getting ready to kickoff and as a parent you are still waiting for the parents from the last game to move out of the way so you can take your seat.

Thanks for allowing me to get that off my chest.

Oh by the way, I sit at the 18 yard line of our designated half of the field.


----------



## MR.D (Feb 6, 2017)

bababooey said:


> All that said, the most rude thing parents can do is stay on the sideline after a game waiting for their player to finish with the after game talk with the coach. This is especially annoying when you are at a tournament and the next game is getting ready to kickoff and as a parent you are still waiting for the parents from the last game to move out of the way so you can take your seat.


I feel you on this part.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Feb 6, 2017)

My daughter and I watched a game at Ryan Field this past weekend and saw 2 adults almost get into an altercation.  Grandpa was taping the game and decided to get closer to the opponent's net (on the opponent's side of the field).  At some point it appears that grandpa started getting mouthy.  Mom & dad did not take kindly.  Parents step in front of grandpa so he can't record.  Grandpa moves over and I assume continues to jaw at the parents.  Finally a fellow parent stepped in and calmed down dad.  I was less than 10 feet away and thought there was a good chance to get physical.  Both teams fought hard, and should be proud of their efforts.  And like good citizens and neighbors, we should be respectful of others.  I don' think anyone wants to see a fight break out.

For full disclosure, I tend to sit on the opposite end of the field from daughter; she is in net and the last thing she needs is my coaching.  I try to be respectful and would be happy to move if asked.  I can find another place to sit.


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 6, 2017)

Experience this weekend: Both parents teams had settled in on respective sides, then one parent walks over to our side and decides it's important their team be across from the teams (since now, right before kickoff, teams are finally choosing their sides). Although correct, it was totally unnecessary chaos ... and of course parents get upset over this ("we're already here." "you need to move." "what's your problem?"). Silly stuff.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 6, 2017)

I venture into other team's sidelines in order to get better pictures/video.  It's obvious that I'm on the wrong side since I'm decked out in our team's gear.  But I stay quiet and just snap away on the camera.  State cup was interesting since parents were sitting with their players with opposite team players/parents on other side of field.  I am with the u-littles and the other team parents were cordial/friendly...which is always cool to see.


----------



## chargerfan (Feb 6, 2017)

I quite often see a goalie parent way too close to the goal, sometimes almost behind it, giving commentary to their daughter. I doubt their daughters appreciate the distraction. They switch sides at halftime obviously to continue obsessing over her every move.


----------



## outside! (Feb 7, 2017)

I started out taking pictures and now I video the games. I always stand at the offensive end of the field for our players in order to capture more faces and less backsides. I change sides at halftime. I also like to have the sun at my back for better pictures/video. Due to all of these factors, I am often on in with the opposing team parents. Sometimes I stand in the "Coaches/Players Only" area. Due to all of these issues, I never say anything about the game since I don't want to give the referee any reason to notice me. I don't wear any thing that identifies which team I am with. If I am near one of the AR's I make a point to tell them I will stay out of their way. For the most part, I keep my mouth shut. I wish all the amateur photo/videographers would do the same as it makes it easier for me to go unnoticed. In general, most parents are decent, but I do note which teams have the whiniest parents. I have overheard some interesting things. So for the dad on the sidelines of a CSL Premier game two years ago that I overheard quietly saying, "Don't let her by you. Next time just take her out." I say to you and anyone else that wishes harm on youth players, "&#*%&* you!".


----------



## baldref (Feb 7, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I quite often see a goalie parent way too close to the goal, sometimes almost behind it, giving commentary to their daughter. I doubt their daughters appreciate the distraction. They switch sides at halftime obviously to continue obsessing over her every move.


if the parent is saying anything to anyone, the referee team should have them moved (make them move). had a dad standing behind the goal, off to the side a little, in a game I was AR on the parents side, on Saturday. One teams parents were more then "Boisterous" to say the least. Obnoxious better describes them. The other teams parents were annoyed, both by the incessant screaming and ignorance of the what they were screaming, but i was asked several times if the parent behind the goal was allowed to be there. He wasn't saying anything to anyone, sipping his coffee and watching. As long as he wasn't bothering anyone but the other teams parents by just being there, no reason to do anything. My guess was, he can't stand and is embarrassed by his teams parents and doesn't want to be close to them while he tries to watch his daughter play......


----------



## TangoCity (Feb 7, 2017)

My vote (if I had one) would be to sit where you are suppose to sit.  Most tournaments or fields have rules on where teams and parents sit and if they don't it is common to sit on the same side as your team or directly across from them if both teams sit next to each other.  If for some reason you "have to" stand or sit with the other team to take pictures or video then you shouldn't cheer.  I could see exceptions if an area designated for one of the teams to sit was too muddy, had swarms of bees or the occasional loose crocodile.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 7, 2017)

If soccer fields all had bleachers, far from the touch line, the world would be a better place.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 7, 2017)

timbuck said:


> If soccer fields all had bleachers, far from the touch line, the world would be a better place.


Parents would just yell louder


----------



## timbuck (Feb 7, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Parents would just yell louder


If parents yell and nobody hears them, does it make a sound?


----------



## trojans75 (Feb 8, 2017)

I sit as far away from any parents (including my own team's parents) as I can.  Can't stand most of the chirping from parents especially when they are wrong the vast majority of the time


----------



## soccer4theboy (Feb 9, 2017)

I sit for about 5 minutes, then I get up and walk around behind all the seated parents...with the other dad's that can't seem to sit still anymore.


----------



## baldref (Feb 9, 2017)

soccer4theboy said:


> I sit for about 5 minutes, then I get up and walk around behind all the seated parents...with the other dad's that can't seem to sit still anymore.


that was me a long time ago when my player was young. after i learned that it's just girls playing soccer, which took awhile, i got to where i mainly sat and watched with the occasional shout of encouragement. 

being out on the field with the players gives you a different perspective too. you'd be surprised at how much most of them hate when their parents scream at them during the game.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 9, 2017)

baldref said:


> that was me a long time ago when my player was young. after i learned that it's just girls playing soccer, which took awhile, i got to where i mainly sat and watched with the occasional shout of encouragement.
> 
> being out on the field with the players gives you a different perspective too. you'd be surprised at how much most of them hate when their parents scream at them during the game.


My player has literally told me to be quiet during a game.  She also told me this year as a college player she misses hearing me.  Teenagers are so fickle!


----------



## outside! (Feb 9, 2017)

I find it funny when parents yell "shoot" or "clear it". Sound does not travel at the speed of light. A shout will take about 0.15 seconds to travel 50 yards. So even if the players were actually listening to their annoying parents, by the time they hear "shoot" it is often too late.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 9, 2017)

outside! said:


> I find it funny when parents yell "shoot" or "clear it". Sound does not travel at the speed of light. A shout will take about 0.15 seconds to travel 50 yards. So even if the players were actually listening to their annoying parents, by the time they hear "shoot" it is often too late.


I would never instruct her what to do.  She has coaches for that.  I would say "hey watch out for #X, their plan is to run their offense through her," or "show them your skills."


----------



## mirage (Feb 9, 2017)

I used to take photos and videos of my kid playing so that I can make highlight video for recruiting purposes.  It required for me to be able to be on both sides of the field, since my kid is a forward.

For the most part, parents of the opposing teams never cared or said anything when I was in their half.  I never said anything to provoke them either.  But, I got tired of having parents jumping up and down, blocking my field of view, so I started talking to the refs prior to the game and nicely ask/told them that I'll be on the team side taking video/photo.  I also told them that I would be quite and not get in the way.  Never had a single ref say no or kicked me out of the team side touch line area.  It probably helped that I have a professional level camera+lenses, and monopod to make it look like it was a business rather than just a parent wanting to capture images.

Now days, I just sit at the one of the field per half and switch sides at the half.  I no longer take images or video.  My kid is off to college this fall so all the recruiting is done.  My younger kid has expressed no desire to play in college (yet) so I haven't done anything but I probably will starting this spring's National Cup.  This kid is a defender so I'll probably sit near midfield and not change sides.

My personal view is that you should be able to sit wherever you want, as long as you can be quite and enjoy the game.  Be considerate and respectful of others, and others who's on the opposing team.  Occasional cheers and boos, is fine but belligerent screaming and behavior should not be tolerated on either sides of the field, including your own team's.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 9, 2017)

mirage said:


> I used to take photos and videos of my kid playing so that I can make highlight video for recruiting purposes.  It required for me to be able to be on both sides of the field, since my kid is a forward.
> 
> For the most part, parents of the opposing teams never cared or said anything when I was in their half.  I never said anything to provoke them either.  But, I got tired of having parents jumping up and down, blocking my field of view, so I started talking to the refs prior to the game and nicely ask/told them that I'll be on the team side taking video/photo.  I also told them that I would be quite and not get in the way.  Never had a single ref say no or kicked me out of the team side touch line area.  It probably helped that I have a professional level camera+lenses, and monopod to make it look like it was a business rather than just a parent wanting to capture images.
> 
> ...


It's pretty funny how one's perspective and behavior changes as one goes from ULittle to college.  Congrats to your player and good luck to her next season.


----------



## mirage (Feb 9, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> It's pretty funny how one's perspective and behavior changes as one goes from ULittle to college.  Congrats to your player and good luck to *her* next season.


Thanks but you forget.  Its a him, not her....  You know, we're one of the few boys that play soccer and attend college on this forum.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 9, 2017)

mirage said:


> Thanks but you forget.  Its a him, not her....  You know, we're one of the few boys that play soccer and attend college on this forum.


Oops.  So sorry, I forgot.  Good luck to him!


----------



## Legit_play (Feb 9, 2017)

outside! said:


> I find it funny when parents yell "shoot" or "clear it". Sound does not travel at the speed of light. A shout will take about 0.15 seconds to travel 50 yards. So even if the players were actually listening to their annoying parents, by the time they hear "shoot" it is often too late.


I do catch myself doing this as well as most of the sidelines but, IMPO it is more thinking out loud then really anything else...lol


----------



## timbuck (Feb 12, 2017)

Can I also add that any parent that says ANYTHING directly to an opposing player should be sent to the parking lot.
This includes:
"Come on number XX!!!"  (at the opponents #xx)
"That should be a red card on number XX".
"Number XX is a dirty player."
I didn't hear any of these this weekend, but I have in the past.
This weekend I heard:
"One, two , three.  That's  3 steps on a throw in ref!!!  Come on.  How many steps does she get?" While a player takes a throw in.
"Your legs are too long.  You don't get that many steps."   During a throw in.  To a pretty tall girl that turned 12 two weeks ago.  I'm sure she's heard it before and will hear it again, but I'm sure she gets tired of hearing it all the time.  Some girls at this age have body issues as it is.  They don't need some chunky soccer mom calling them out.


----------



## outside! (Feb 12, 2017)

Or dad.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Feb 12, 2017)

How about when the parents are yelling "keep kicking" when the goalie has it in her hands?  Very easy for someone to get hurt.  My daughter is much nicer than I am; I would not have taken it - repeatedly.


----------

